# What medications can help with severe blushing?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

I absolutly have to get a job, and i am already on the hunt.
i am so terrified, because my sa makes me blush so bad and stumble my words only because i am blushing!!! when i am relaxed, i am actually great at making conversations and i am perfectly capable... but thats like 1 percent of the time -_-


I am currently taking sublingual ativan 1mg, as needed. taking one before i go to town to go to lunch or shopping, helps me act normal and calm...but it wears off by the time i get home, and i still blush and get nervous if i see somone i know or am spoken/ confronted.


Are there any medications that i can take with ativan to help me stop blushing??? , should i be on a daily anxiety medication other than ativan if i am going to be facing anxiety situations everyday?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

beta-blockers or alpha-adrenergic agonists. 

and you might want to try an antidepressant, e.g. an ssri, if your anxiety is impairing daily functioning and/or the benzodiazepine isn't controlling it adequately. also, some people have reported anxiolysis with buspirone.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I found clonidine to be quite good. Quite cheap too. Must get some more. Etizolam was good too. A combo might be good. I am experimenting with 5-APB at the mo but clonidine was a good one. It was also really good for getting to sleep at times when anxiety was keeping me awake. Good stuff...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> I found clonidine to be quite good. Quite cheap too. Must get some more. Etizolam was good too. A combo might be good. I am experimenting with 5-APB at the mo but clonidine was a good one. It was also really good for getting to sleep at times when anxiety was keeping me awake. Good stuff...


i've never taken the alpha-adrenergic agonist clonidine. does it help with the mental aspects of anxiety, or does it just slow the sympathetic nervous system down some? it seems like it'd be worth a try if it were to stop the ruminations/mile-a-second anxious thoughts and help with reducing muscle tension. i haven't heard from a lot of clonidine users.

i do know that beta-blockers, e.g. propranolol, atenolol, etc. did nothing for me other than slow my heart rate. the psychic aspects of anxiety as well as many of the somatic symptoms were still there. if clonidine is anything like the beta-blockers, then i suppose i'd be let down.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to get a type of blushing red blotches all over my neck and chest Paxil took this totally away for a year


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i've never taken the alpha-adrenergic agonist clonidine. does it help with the mental aspects of anxiety, or does it just slow the sympathetic nervous system down some? it seems like it'd be worth a try if it were to stop the ruminations/mile-a-second anxious thoughts. i haven't heard from a lot of clonidine users.
> 
> i do know that beta-blockers, e.g. propranolol, atenolol, etc. did nothing for me other than slow my heart rate. the psychic aspects of anxiety as well as many of the somatic symptoms were still there. if clonidine is anything like the beta-blockers, then i suppose i'd be let down.


Yeah, it did help with the psychological side of the anxiety. If I wasn't anxious they would just make me feel tired but if I was really stressed it felt almost like a benzo. Suppose it would be good to have as an emergency pill. Wouldn't think it would go with a noradrenalin releaser like amphetamine though...


----------



## debbielou (Jul 20, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i've never taken the alpha-adrenergic agonist clonidine. does it help with the mental aspects of anxiety, or does it just slow the sympathetic nervous system down some? it seems like it'd be worth a try if it were to stop the ruminations/mile-a-second anxious thoughts. i haven't heard from a lot of clonidine users.
> 
> i do know that beta-blockers, e.g. propranolol, atenolol, etc. did nothing for me other than slow my heart rate. the psychic aspects of anxiety as well as many of the somatic symptoms were still there. if clonidine is anything like the beta-blockers, then i suppose i'd be let down.


Hi I was put on propranolol and he ended up putting me on 70mg a day and it did nothing i have asked him to put me on Clonidine as i have read on hear it can help as im desperate to find something that works he put me on 100mcg 1 tablet at night I dont feel groggy in the day im still blushing but have only been on it for 1 week I find I dont blush as bad sometimes ,debbie


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> Yeah, it did help with the psychological side of the anxiety. If I wasn't anxious they would just make me feel tired but if I was really stressed it felt almost like a benzon. Suppose it would be good to have as an emergency pill. Would think it would go with a noradrenalin releaser like amphetamine though...


thanks for the input!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> thanks for the input!


No worries. But I am about to write a little about 5-APB. It is a research chemical that I have been trying out, I figured it could help with both my ADHD and SA, and guess what; it does. I am still playing around with the dosing, etc. but I think I am on to a winner with this material. Anyways, I'll write it in the 5-APB thread that I have already started...

_BTW, I had to edit my last post. I made a very significant error..._


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> No worries. But I am about to write a little about 5-APB. It is a research chemical that I have been trying out, I figured it could help with both my ADHD and SA, and guess what; it does. I am still playing around with the dosing, etc. but I think I am on to a winner with this material. Anyways, I'll write it in the 5-APB thread that I have already started...
> 
> _BTW, I had to edit my last post. I made a very significant error..._


yeah, i caught the error re: it would vs. wouldn't go well with a stimulant - but i got what you meant originally. thanks for the clarification, though.

i'll take a look at your 5-apb thread.


----------



## fryklund (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey boys and girls! Just read this thread and as a former excessive or constant blusher i really feel for you! I have tried both IPL (laser) and kbt for almost 1 year. Also been on proponol (beta-blocker). None of thees stuff have worked for me :/ It made it a little better but it was still a problem until i found this site 
http://www.howdoistopblushing.org/

The information is spot on really, you can really tell that this guy is a former blusher himself. Just by reading the text made me feel a little better, and hopefull. Since the reviews of the product the site is selling is really good, and that you have a 60-day money back guarantee i thought why not so i bought the book and been reading it for a few days now and it's simply amazing. I feel so happy right now, this might be the answer to my problems. Just wanted to tell u about it since i know how hard it is to deal with this problem :/


----------



## TheThinker (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been on both inderal and clonidine. Blushing is the most annoying part of my social anxiety. I highly recommend clonidine. It destroys blushing, as well as sweating, and is compatible with stimulants.


----------



## cvtmqvuj (Mar 21, 2013)

I am experimenting with 5-APB at the mo but clonidine was a good one.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel you on the blushing problem. Back in seventh grade I remember going out to play in the snow/ice. Just a normal day. I don't know what happened, but later that day my face became red. I ended up with rosacea (blood-red face). I have no idea how, but it happened in one day. I remember that day well. Girls would ask me if I wear blush. It was embarassing and I was miserable. I had to see a few dermatologists, and I ended up prescribed a topical gel which I used for months. My face still is a little red especially in the heat or cold, but it's not as bad as it used to be.

I understand how red face can be distressing.

I am prescribed clonidine. I will let you know if I have any success with clonidine reducing my facial redness.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> i've never taken the alpha-adrenergic agonist clonidine. does it help with the mental aspects of anxiety, or does it just slow the sympathetic nervous system down some? it seems like it'd be worth a try if it were to stop the ruminations/mile-a-second anxious thoughts and help with reducing muscle tension. i haven't heard from a lot of clonidine users.
> 
> i do know that beta-blockers, e.g. propranolol, atenolol, etc. did nothing for me other than slow my heart rate. the psychic aspects of anxiety as well as many of the somatic symptoms were still there. if clonidine is anything like the beta-blockers, then i suppose i'd be let down.


Some people find Clonidine to be sedating. I have only taken it a few times so far, but I found it was actually kind of relaxing in a way that propranolol is not. I think at moderate doses it may have some potential against anxiety.

It would be a bonus if clonidine helped me with sweating and facial redness.


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

I find nardil helps but it make me bit crazy


----------



## fryklund (Mar 20, 2013)

Proponolol works really well for me and many other's! You should try to find a way instead of using medication, or atleast try!


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Nardil for sure. No other med is as powerful as nardil for SA and depression. 

/closethread


----------

